# Favorite Sandwich Recipe



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Venison Ribeye Sandwich

One 8 - 10 inch middle venison backstrap roast. Coat with course ground black pepper and kosher salt and let sit for couple of hours. Sear in olive oil on stove top for about 3-4 minutes.....finish in oven in open pan for 13 minutes.....it'll be medium rare. Cool and slice thin. Open face hoggie bun. Layer the Venison, white american cheese, swiss cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, Jalopenos, and what every you like....don't forget lots of horseradish and A1 sauce. I got this recipe a number of years ago and I guarantee that every one will like it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That sounds damn good! We have already eaten all of our venison cuts.......nothing but sausage/jerky/sticks left!


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried Venison (ham style cured) with honey mustard on a bun. Great during duck/deer hunting with a thermos of hot coffee.


----------

